# Why do they shake???



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe I should know this already, but why do Chis shake!!?? on the internet it says about them being nervous or excited? but Precious shakes when i dont think she is either...hmmm!!

I bet this question has been asked about a thousand and one times on the forum before lol x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

My three often shake, and I fod putting a jumper on them helps, sometimes I dont feel cold, but they might. It usually helps(obviously not on a hot summer day though, dont want any overheated pooches!)

I knit them little sweaters for indoors. Wether it IS cold or wether it provides comfort I am not always sure


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Not only does my chi Meoqui shake but Milly does too and she's a Jack Russell not a Chi!! Meoqui does it when she is worried or excited and also if she's a bit cold. Milly just does it when she is excited. Milly is the funniest she will fully vibrate with excitement from top to toe and if we make a big deal of it she vibrates faster everytime we go "ohhhhhhhhhh milly" it's really funny! She'll sit at the window watching the birds and when we go "Where's those birdies Milly" she vibrates each time we say it. She also starts vibrating in the car when we get within a mile of visiting my folks because she likes the farm :coolwink: When Meoqui grows up perhaps the pair of them will vibrate eachother out the window lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina shake/tremble when they're either cold or nervous or unhappy or excited.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Jules said:


> :coolwink: When Meoqui grows up perhaps the pair of them will vibrate eachother out the window lol


LOL!!! thats so funny lol xxx:laughing8:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shakers here too, cept the little smoothcoated ones more than l/c Sully.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey shakes when he is happy, excited, scared, playing rough with dad, meeting new (loud) people, hears other dogs barking, the first 5 minutes in the car and pretty much with anything new.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs shakes in the car and with new things. I can't tell you if she shakes when she's excited. She's spinning around so fast, I just can't tell.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig shakes alot when shes excited - a little bit if shes nervous (like if we are going to the vets or groomers) and occasionally if shes cold


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Minnie shakes alot when we are out and about.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I usually notice Holly shaking when she's nervous or scared.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

but why does iy only seem to happen with little dogs. I have never seen a healthy big dog shake like our pomX chi does


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that it has to do with their high metabolism. Not sure if it's true or not but mine definitely shake when they're nervous or very excited.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe they have something in the chi breed that makes them nervous or more excitable?? its very strange!!xx


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

i was just about to ask this question. guess theres a bunch of factors that cause chis to shake!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My chis shake a lot more often, but my lab mix shakes when she's excited too. When she was younger, waiting for the frisbee would make her shake/tremble. Also watching a squirrel out the window. High metabolism makes sense to me. My labmix Suzi has always been super thin and active. We free feed so I know she got what she wanted for food, not to mention for the first five years of her life she ate supper with us and at my parents house. They lived right next dooor then. I would bet she has a high metabolism rate.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi shakes for about any and all reasons and Chibi only shakes when he is excited.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Chihuahua's generally tend to shake for a few different reasons such as being scared or nervous, excited and happy.

But...they can also shake if they are having a hypoglycemic attack. This is very, very common in small or toy breed dogs, and especially in Chihuahuas. Some of the other symptoms of a hypoglycemic attack are lethargy, unwillingness to eat or drink and sleepyness.

If you notice this, immediately administer a small amount of corn syrup or better yet, NutriCal.

NutriCal is a gel supplement packed full of vitamins, minerals and nutrients. I give a small fingertip amount to Tippy every morning, about an hour after she wakes. Additionally, it helps to stimulate appetite, especially when you have a finikey eater.

Hope this information helps


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the info, never thought of hypoglycemic attacks, thats something to watch out for! thanks x


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

Jules said:


> Not only does my chi Meoqui shake but Milly does too and she's a Jack Russell not a Chi!! Meoqui does it when she is worried or excited and also if she's a bit cold. Milly just does it when she is excited. Milly is the funniest she will fully vibrate with excitement from top to toe and if we make a big deal of it she vibrates faster everytime we go "ohhhhhhhhhh milly" it's really funny! She'll sit at the window watching the birds and when we go "Where's those birdies Milly" she vibrates each time we say it. She also starts vibrating in the car when we get within a mile of visiting my folks because she likes the farm :coolwink: When Meoqui grows up perhaps the pair of them will vibrate eachother out the window lol


AWW Your JRT looks just like mine if you swap out the black for brown. She's so cute!


----------



## Hanana (May 30, 2009)

My dog Cinnamon shakes quite a bit at times! Usually petting her head will make her stop.


----------

